
Ask HN: What are the options for gathering talented people around project-to-be - nenadg
I had that little side-project which should be an integrated solution for end-to-end testing, which I released open source last year (original HN post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12830746, github repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nenadg&#x2F;traquer).<p>I haven&#x27;t worked on it since that, because I&#x27;ve been finishing other interesting projects.<p>Right now I&#x27;d like to assemble a group of people interested in further development of a product based on that idea, so I wonder what should I ask people, and what should I give them in return. I have zero money currently so all I can give is a promise of equity or something like that :-).<p>I know it doesn&#x27;t sound serious enough to ask people to sacrifice their time for some ludicrously random project, so I wonder how should I approach to realization of my idea?
======
jacquesm
Paying them well is a good start, promises of equity don't feed people and
don't pay mortgages.

If you're willing to _actually_ give out (substantial) equity rather than just
promising it you might find a talented young person willing to give you the
benefit of the doubt. But promises should get you absolutely nowhere.

It all looks as if you're trying to get others to go the distance on this idea
of yours and then _maybe_ if you're honorable you'll cut them in on a slice.
That's bad optics and tech people are wising up to being taken advantage of so
I suggest you fix that first before you try to attract talent.

Keep in mind that you don't think the project is worth _your_ time because
other things are more interesting so you're going to have a hard time
convincing others that it is worth _their_ time.

~~~
nenadg
Thanks for comment.

I'm certainly not trying to scam people :-), when I said promise, it meant to
be executed in full-legal term. As the other, I'm just another person in tech
industry and I know what time means, I just can't finish it sole by myself.

~~~
jacquesm
I'm not saying you are trying to scam people but all the signs you are giving
off are pointing in that direction which certainly won't help.

~~~
nenadg
That's what I want to hear :-). Thanks for insight.

------
pshapiro99
One place to find people interested in your project is at local meetups or
computer user groups. Search meetups to find if there is one that gathers
people on similar topics. Consider starting a meetup, too. You might offer to
make presentation at your local Linux users group, for example. Your
product/service would be of interest to people doing web startups, so try to
track down meetups of those people. Search Twitter bios for relevant keywords,
too. I use Followerwonk
[https://moz.com/followerwonk/bio](https://moz.com/followerwonk/bio) Hope this
tips are useful. Contact me at @philshapiro (Twitter) if you have follow up
questions. I work as a public librarian and answer people's questions for a
living.

------
UK-AL
People aren't going to work on a paid for product without any sort of
payment...

